#  -6-3
8,7  -,      ?  :Redface:

----------

,  2.4     :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

**, ?

----------


## ANRy

*ZZZhanna*,   **  :Smilie: .
    18-01-2012    20-01   .
 -6-3  -6-4 -      7.25, 7.25, 7.26  7.27.

----------


## ZZZhanna

..   ...

----------


## ANRy

.
      .
    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

, , ,  90%        ,      . , ,    ,  ,  ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ANRy

,  -     ?
,  ,     "",      ?
    ,            "".
,    ,                ?
,     ,  .          ,   -  .   " "      ,   .

    ,    .
     ?   ,      .

,     -    .  :Smilie: 
,     .  :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  -     ?
> (


,  ... :Frown: 
 ,    ,         ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ANRy

?          - **     ! :Wow: 
    . ,  ,      .         .
    :     (:    ),    . :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

...
  ,        ** ... 
 ,  ,             ...

----------

> **, ?


   ,   ,     
 3.12  :Redface: 
         ,   ,     :Redface:

----------

> , , ,  90%       ,      . , ,    ,  ,  ...


  :Smilie:

----------

> ...
>   ,        ** ... 
>  ,  ,             ...


*ZZZhanna*,    :Big Grin:          !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,


 ?        ,    ,     ...        ,     :Abuse:    ,  -      :Big Grin: 




> *ZZZhanna*,            !


   -    ,         :Big Grin:   ,      ...

----------

> -    ,          ,      ...


,      :Big Grin:    ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Svetishe

> ,      ...


?      1,        ....   ",  ,  "

----------


## ANRy

> ,   ,


         -      ?

----------

> -      ?


-...
  1 ,    ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ANRy

,  .   .
    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .


    ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -...
>   1 ,    ,


   ,  1,   ,   ,    ,       , ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------

*ZZZhanna*,    !!!!   :Big Grin: 
,         ?      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    -   ,  !  :Big Grin:

----------

